# src.conf or make .conf ?



## holo (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi,

What is the goal to use src.conf ?

When I compile my system and some applications, I use make.conf with my options.

Why and when can I use src.conf ?

I find nothing in the french handbook. Nothing more in the us hanbook.


Thanks for your help.

PS: Excuses my englih language.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 16, 2010)

See it's man page: src.conf(5) and make.conf(5).


----------



## phoenix (Aug 16, 2010)

src.conf is only used by the buildworld process, and is a simple list of things you don't want to build/install.

make.conf is used by the ports tree, the buildworld process, and (I believe) any make process that uses the FreeBSD /usr/share/Mk infrastructure.

IOW, make.conf is like a global configuration file for make, and src.conf is a local configuration file for the source tree.


----------



## gcooper@ (Aug 17, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> src.conf is only used by the buildworld process, and is a simple list of things you don't want to build/install.
> 
> make.conf is used by the ports tree, the buildworld process, and (I believe) any make process that uses the FreeBSD /usr/share/Mk infrastructure.
> 
> IOW, make.conf is like a global configuration file for make, and src.conf is a local configuration file for the source tree.



make.conf is used globally as suggested before, and in make(1):


```
First of all, the initial list of specifications will be read from the
     system makefile, sys.mk, unless inhibited with the -r option.  The stan-
     dard sys.mk as shipped with FreeBSD also handles make.conf(5), the
     default path to which can be altered via the make variable __MAKE_CONF.
```

src.conf is used everywhere in the base src tree.

Both files can be overridden with the appropriate variables, or subsequently ignored.


----------

